# Tom Platz tribute



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2008)

*Tom Platz - The Golden Eagle*

# 1995 HONORARY MR. AMERICA - AAU
# 1987 DETROIT PRO INVITATIONAL - IFBB, 6TH
# 1986 MR. OLYMPIA - IFBB, 11TH
# 1985 MR. OLYMPIA - IFBB, 7TH
# 1984 MR. OLYMPIA - IFBB, 9TH
# 1982 MR. OLYMPIA - IFBB, 6TH
# 1981 MR. OLYMPIA - IFBB, 3RD
# 1980 WORLD PRO CHAMPIONSHIPS - IFBB, MR. UNIVERSE
# 1980 MR. OLYMPIA - IFBB, 8TH
# 1980 NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS - IFBB, 12TH
# 1979 MR. OLYMPIA - IFBB, 8TH PLACE
# 1978 WORLD AMATEUR CHAMPIONSHIPS - IFBB MR. UNIVERSE
# 1978 MR. AMERICA - AAU, SHORT, 2ND
# 1977 MR. SOUTHEASTERN USA - AAU
# 1977 MR. AMERICA - AAU, SHORT, 2ND
# 1976 MR. AMERICA - AAU, SHORT, 3RD
# 1975 MR. MICHIGAN - AAU
# 1974 JUNIOR & SENIOR STATE POWERLIFTING CHAMPIONSHIPS - AAU, 220 CLASS CHAMP
# 1974 TEEN MR. AMERICA - AAU, 2ND
# 1973 MR. ADONIS - AAU
# 1973 MR. IRONMAN â?????? AAU


----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2008)

Golden Eagle - Biography


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 23, 2008)

Even to this day has anyone come close to matching his leg development?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2008)

Rip


----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Rip



he's not dead.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Even to this day has anyone come close to matching his leg development?



Paul Demayo was close, but no, I don't think anyone has or ever will.


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2008)

While some guys have more pure mass on their legs, I've never seem someone with the proportions that he had.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Rip



wtf? lol!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 24, 2008)

fufu said:


> While some guys have more pure mass on their legs, I've never seem someone with the proportions that he had.



and the overall muscular development he had in his legs: quads, hams, calves, they were all unbelievable.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 24, 2008)

His arms were bigger than I remember also.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 24, 2008)

Prince said:


> YouTube Video



This was awesome!
He came out like he owned the fucking stage and crowd!!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2008)

Everybody always goes on about how amazing his legs are (and rightly so) but his overall look is fantastic aswell. Great mass and proportions.

This guy is what it's all about.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 1, 2008)

Agreed - BBs these days seem to only care about mass except for a select few.  My favorite BB that is currently competing is David Henry - such an amazing physique, especially his back.


----------

